# Worth taking on the wife for?



## damacl6 (Aug 15, 2011)

So I have been lbs shopping and have found one I really like. They sell GT and Felt. Now I went in yesterday with a agreed on budget with my wife of $1k. Not a lot I know, but I am a pure beginner with a family to feed. I am going in tomorrow to ride a few, and if I find "the one" will put it on layaway then get it after the family gets back from Disney World Next month. The guy at the shop who was great, showed me a Felt z95, which I had in mind when I went in since it's in the price range and I have read good things about it. Great, I will try it out. 

He then jumped to the GT GTR srs 1 which has an Ultegra group set. I immediately thought he missed the talk of my budget. He quickly explains he could give it to me for $1149. This sounds great, but I would also need pedals and shoes which I assume will add a few hundred more dollars to the price. So he wants me to look at a $899 bike and a $14-1500 bike. Thoughts on trying the srs 1 out and if I really like it trying to convince the wife the extra money will be well spent?

Is the srs 1 a better enough bike than the z95 that some one totally inexperienced on road bikes would notice a huge difference? Trying to spend an extra $600 right after a $12000+ family vacation would be a hella hard sell. In your opinions, would the GTR srs 1 be better enough to even go down that road with the love of my life?


----------



## squiddy (Oct 30, 2011)

Stick to your budget. The same thing happened to me at nearly every bike shop I visited. I was constantly upsold, saying for just a little more you're getting a much better bike.. Well that may be true, but unless you realize that's applicable at almost every level, you'll keep getting upsold, as I did.

So, I went in saying I wanted a bike under $1000. After 20 minutes of verbage, the sales guy was showing me what the difference was between an $1800 and $2200 bike LOL. Indeed, I was curious about everything and he was doing everything he could to fuel my curiosity and desire for a good bike. But at the end of the day, I remembered for a beginner weight isn't nearly important as fit. Would I appreciate the difference between a Tiagra vs. Ultegra group set? Honestly, as a beginner, most likely not. Is Shimano Tiagra components utter crap? No, they shifted great. 

Don't lose sight of your budget, that's the whole point of having one.


----------



## squiddy (Oct 30, 2011)

BTW, given differences in price are largely due to material improvements (lighter, stronger, etc), here's a great article I ran across that helped put things in perspective for me.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Beginning at the beginning, you're comparing two different types of bikes. The GT's geometry is pretty much in line with race bikes, while the Felt's leans toward relaxed/ endurance oriented. 

What this basically means to you is that (all else being equal in fitting), the GT will have a slightly more aggressive rider position and slightly quicker steering/ handling. In short, you're comparing the slightly slower (more predictable) handling of a relaxed geo bike versus quicker (twitchier) handling of a race bike. Cyclists prefer one over the other for a number of reasons, so I would suggest riding both back to back (out on the roads and for some duration) before deciding.

That said, I have some thoughts re: the bikes. Both are fine choices quality-wise, but (FWIW) the GT's do use a more unique headset system that some owners have difficulty finding when replacement is necessary (which isn't - or at least shouldn't be - too often). Performance bike carries their framesets, so if you're interested in more info, you can read through some of their reviews. Not a deal breaker IMO, but something to be aware of.

Lastly, If your intended uses are recreational/ group/ fitness/ training type rides, I think the Felt will more than suite your needs, so looking at this from a 'gear' angle I don't think it's at all necessary to raise your budget. As long as the bike suites your intended purposes and fits well, there will be minimal (if any) payback in durability/ performance in doing so.


----------



## MySpokeIsABroke (Sep 24, 2011)

Happy Wife Happy Life


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

A couple of ways to stay within your budget, first the Felt is a great bike, if that fits and fits your needs, you can stop right there. I would absolutely pick it over the GT.

Second, as squiddy talked about the Tiagra, the 2012 Tiagra is going to offer 10 speeds and be a pretty good groupset, which I think will make a lot of bikes very affordable (certainly within your $1000 budget).

Lastly, your timing is great, as right now is when many bikes go on sale, so shop around to see if that $1,400 bike is discounted to $1,000.

You are correct to plan for the additions: pedals, shoes, water bottle cages, computers, etc. Perhaps you can get the pedals and shoes and put the other items on your Christmas List,

I wouldn't put it on LayAway; start saving the money and buy it out right, I think the deals will be there and you might find something better when you are ready to plop down the cash. Also, telling the shop owner you'll be back, might make him bring the price down.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

You're seriously spending $12,000 to go to Disney World? I'd pay twice that to not go.


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

Keep in mind that, along with your bike, you will end up purchasing:

shoes
pedals
bike shorts
bike jerseys
tubes
new tires (stock tires on most entry level bikes are sh!t)
computer
saddle bag
bottle cages
water bottles
saddle (potentially)
bike fitting (potentially)
helmet
gloves
multitool
floor pump
frame pump/CO2 inflator
drivetrain cleaning supplies
lights (potentially)

Go ahead and add about $500-700 on top of the bike purchase for this stuff. Just keep this in mind when you are budgeting for your purchase.


----------



## Tee1UP (Sep 9, 2011)

My trip to Disney World only cost 2100 for a week, you staying for a month?


----------



## damacl6 (Aug 15, 2011)

Good points and an interesting article Squiddy. I think I will focus on my budget. I guess there will always be something a little "better" for a little more money. Can't wait to go test ride a couple this afternoon.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

$12K? You must have 8 kids and are getting each of them their own hotel room. Either that or you're bad with budgeting 

Just buggin’ dude. I know that family vacations are expensive and have gotten completely out of control. 12K sounds like too much though.

Anywhoo…ride ‘em and if you like both, go with the Felt and beat the poop out of it.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

FWIW, I race Tiagra. Not even the new Tiagra.  Tiagra 4500, the 9-speed group. It's enough to let my legs do the talking. Or *****ing and moaning, as the case may be. I haven't been very consistent this Fall...

Stick to your budget. You can be upsold all the way to $11000 or more if you let it happen. The people for whom those small differences matter don't pay that for their bikes. (Or they don't own their bikes, but that's a whole different world.)


----------



## damacl6 (Aug 15, 2011)

All great points, thanks for the input guys. The more I think about it and research, and read your posts, the more I am leaning toward the Felt. I am going to ride it today and a Giant Defy 2 tomorrow, they are very close in price and components I think. Hopefully one of them will feel great and I will be set. Otherwise the search will continue next week. 
As far as Disney World, there are 7 of us, going for 11 days. We will hit Universal and Sae World as well. We are going with the In-laws who don't believe in budget vacations. We will be staying at the Animal Kingdom, which is silly expensive and most of our meals will be in sit down restaurants. It is a lot of money, but they help a little and it will be a ton of fun.


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

damacl6 said:


> All most of our meals will be in sit down restaurants. It is a lot of money,.


Maybe do a couple of meals at standup restaurants and that will pay for the upgrade on the bike that you really want. 

I find that if i don't get the one that i really want I will end up upgrading and that would probably cost more. So bottom line...get the bike that you want and fits best and don't let $200 extra change that.


----------



## damacl6 (Aug 15, 2011)

The question is actually moot at this point. I rode them both today and the GT did not feel good to me at all. I can't explain why, but the Felt just seemed to fit me much better than the GT. On another note, riding a road bike is so amazingly different than riding my $200 Sears mountain bike. I had an absolute blast test riding today.


----------



## Bduke21 (Nov 12, 2011)

I know exactly how you feel!! I bought my first road bike this summer (specialized allez sport) and I am in love. I had the same dilemma and my wife was hesitant to let me spend the 840 I paid for the bike. I know that I will upgrade eventually but for now this bike is plenty for me and it only has Sora shifters. Stay with the budget and update later. Keep your wife happy so you can update later. Dont drive her away from the idea of a bike with your first one.


----------



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

not that the GT/Felt aren't nice bikes, but instead of looking at the powertrain components, you could save some $$$ and make sure you're getting the right frame/fork combo. Some entry level bikes still have aluminum forks while Cannondale and others start out with a carbon fiber fork. Other than that, the entry level bikes are very good bargains as opposed to what was available 5-10 years ago and there's not as much difference anymore b/t the component groups. I'm not the only one who thinks Tiagra today is better than Dura-Ace from 1992 when Shimano first came out with STI...

If you're looking at spending 1300 for the GT (don't forget sales tax), then re-emphasize your budget with the sales guy or go to a different shop if he's not going to listen. $900 for a new bike (after sales tax) and make them throw in bottles/cages and a seat bag to earn your business. 

Spend the rest on
1) good shorts!!!
2) pedals - buy online, install yourself, lots cheaper!
3) shoes --- velcro is fine, don't waste money on buckles or carbon fiber sole....maybe in a couple of years???
4) gloves - Pearl Izumi Select Gel, solid entry level glove...amazon - $20-25.
5) bike club membership --- instant riding buddies to learn from!!!


Have fun!!!


----------



## damacl6 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the great replies guys. After riding bikes at 5 different shops I put a Felt Z95 on layaway. I decided to stay with the original price range. I rode some higher priced bikes, but the Z95 felt the best. In addition, the shop, while further away than any of the others I checked out, was by far the best I visited. Also, since I spent less than planned on the bike, I got a pair of Shimano SPD pedals and a pair of shoes. This time next month I will be riding. Can't wait.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

damacl6 said:


> Thanks for all the great replies guys. After riding bikes at 5 different shops I put a Felt Z95 on layaway. I decided to stay with the original price range. I rode some higher priced bikes, but the Z95 felt the best. In addition, the shop, while further away than any of the others I checked out, was by far the best I visited. Also, since I spent less than planned on the bike, I got a pair of Shimano SPD pedals and a pair of shoes. This time next month I will be riding. Can't wait.


Congrats - enjoy it!


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

damacl6 said:


> Thanks for all the great replies guys. After riding bikes at 5 different shops I put a Felt Z95 on layaway. I decided to stay with the original price range. I rode some higher priced bikes, but the Z95 felt the best. In addition, the shop, while further away than any of the others I checked out, was by far the best I visited. Also, since I spent less than planned on the bike, I got a pair of Shimano SPD pedals and a pair of shoes. This time next month I will be riding. Can't wait.


Very nice!


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

That's good you got the bicycle, just go for it. Remember, there will be upgrades in your future and you will buy other bikes. Oh, and just for fun.
A person who spends 12k on a vacation should have...
50k automobile
1million dollar home
5k bicycle.

Just sayin, have fun.


----------



## zma21 (Oct 26, 2011)

The very first LBS I went to was a specialized/felt dealer. I had no idea what I was looking for, but I did know that I was a poor college student with very tight budget and a little money saved up.

First he showed me the cheapest bike in the shop at $850, a full entry specialized. Five minutes later he's pulling down a full carbon Felt that was $2500 and wanted to fit me to it for an "extended test drive".

I say whoa buddy, that's 4x my budget. He sits me on it anyway. He proceeds to tell me there's a very nice bank up the road that gives loans to college students. :lol:

What a dumbass. He was really making me feel like I was an idiot if I spend less than two grand on a road bike.

I now have a felt but will never buy a thing from those airheads. I've worked in sales before, and that's simply not how it works.


----------

